# Actually 'hanging' a jigsaw puzzle....suggestions wanted



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

so, after some time the situation is......
I have glued the puzzle so it is now reasonably stiff (don't go there).
I have the backing board.
I am now looking for a way to hang it.
Some pointers.......
It is light.
It doesn't have a frame.....it will be on the backing board.
It will be hanging on wall paper so 'picture hanging strips' won't work.
Questions are
1. How to fix it to the backing board ? I am thinking gorilla glue??
2. Then how to hang it ?


----------



## jowwy (5 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> so, after some time the situation is......
> I have glued the puzzle so it is now reasonably stiff (don't go there).
> I have the backing board.
> I am now looking for a way to hang it.
> ...


my mam an dad have done they same and they bought photo frames to put them in and then hung them on the wall


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> my mam an dad have done they same and they bought photo frames to put them in and then hung them on the wall


Thanks.
TBH I don't wish to spend that money on this effort..... hence just the backing board.


----------



## Cycleops (5 Feb 2021)

What material is the backing board? If it’s card then it will warp. Try some sort of plastic or anything that is stable, maybe ply? As for mounting it on the wall you could use strong double sided tape.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (5 Feb 2021)

I know you say you don't want the expense of a frame but it needn't be expensive, and you do need something that will hang it, keep it flat, and keep the dust off it. 
I mounted this one that my daughter did as she wanted it on her wall. It was set with puzzle fixative, then mounted on to thin blue card as a backing / border (lots of different colours available at Hobbycraft) and glued directly on to the back board of a cheap clip frame with a hot glue gun. (I already had one but Hobbycraft do them for 5 pounds and you get a few glue sticks with the gun). Then the clear plastic just clips on top. I think the whole exercise was about 15 pounds and that included the jigsaw adhesive.


----------



## Salad Dodger (5 Feb 2021)

We bought some "jigsaw glue" which you spread all over the puzzle and leave to dry. Then mounted it into an IKEA frame less picture frame. Basically a sheet of perspex and a sheet of thin mdf with metal clips that Sandwich the picture and hold it together. Our daughter had that picture in her flat for 7 years with no problems at all.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

Cycleops said:


> What material is the backing board? If it’s card then it will warp. Try some sort of plastic or anything that is stable, maybe ply? As for mounting it on the wall you could use strong double sided tape.


Its 'proper' jigsaw board.....a sort of poly something or other


----------



## furball (15 Feb 2021)

Never used these but if it's just hanging you want to achieve they might do the job

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Command-Picture-Hanging-Strips-Removable/dp/B00OI6F67O


----------

